# JL Audio Fix86 output voltage?



## southwestheat (Jun 4, 2017)

Short version - in the Tun software, what does changing the output voltage from 1v to 2v do on the Fix86?

Longer version - the owners manual says nothing about this aspect of the software. All the owner's manual says is that the unit outputs 4v rms analog via RCA. So if it's outputting 4v, then what is the output voltage setting in the software for? It ranges from 500mv to 2v.

The main reason I'm asking is that I have the Fix feeding a Twk88, which feeds a xd1000/5 and the sub channel sounds weak unless the sub gain is turned up to like 70 percent. The 4 main channels are fine with normal gain settings. I've tried both a 12w6 and a 10w3 in a HO box. The latter is louder but still weaker than it was with the $200 pioneer mono amp that previously powered both subs (same rated specs as the xd). So I was digging around the Tun software to see if I can get the sub channel more input voltage to take the physical gain down a bit, and that's when I noticed the adjustable 500mv-2v output setting, but I don't think it's the same as the RCA voltage that people normally think of. But I'm curious as to what it is.


----------



## elijahscott (Jun 23, 2017)

Can you post the input & output pages on the software? 
Are there any jumpers inside?
Is the rca output for the sub one single or dual?


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

elijahscott said:


> Is the rca output for the sub one single or dual?


I've got a Fix-86 feeding an RD900/5. The Fix is set to 2mV but the gains on the RD are at minimum for channels 1-4 and only up about a quarter turn for the sub. 

I'd make sure you are using both RCAs for the sub channels. When I am using the TUN software and mute one of the sub outputs it makes a very noticeable difference in the sound. I also remember in the RD's manual where it recommends using both inputs as well.


----------



## elijahscott (Jun 23, 2017)

ominous said:


> I've got a Fix-86 feeding an RD900/5. The Fix is set to 2mV but the gains on the RD are at minimum for channels 1-4 and only up about a quarter turn for the sub.
> 
> I'd make sure you are using both RCAs for the sub channels. When I am using the TUN software and mute one of the sub outputs it makes a very noticeable difference in the sound. I also remember in the RD's manual where it recommends using both inputs as well.


ahh didn't realize the fix has two rca outs for sub also. My Dsp only has one rca for sub.


----------



## 1sty (Jun 24, 2009)

To get the full output of the TWK88 you need to set the outputs to +12 dB.
At that level you are not actually boosting anything. This setting is actually an attenuator not a boost at all.


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

1sty said:


> To get the full output of the TWK88 you need to set the outputs to +12 dB.
> At that level you are not actually boosting anything. This setting is actually an attenuator not a boost at all.


Thanks for the info. I will be getting a Twk88 soon so that's good info to have.


----------

